
Ask HN: Can I apply for a job at a company which I'm currently contracting? - rodomvp
If not, what&#x27;s the best way to transition to full time, or am I living a fantasy? Born in the US, working at top 4 tech company.
======
gregjor
Talk to your manager. If you got placed through an agency there’s probably a
buy-out clause, meaning the company would have to pay the agency to hire you
f/t. That’s standard, usually covers the first year but could have a different
duration. Normally it’s about the same as a recruiter fee so not a deal-
breaker.

